# Are you improving your physical fitness level?



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My wife and I are both on a major weight loss kick. When I say in a second here how much we've lost, it's not to brag;rather, it's to show that it can be done. There is not a single person on this board who has tried and failed to lose weight more than I have.

That said, through diet and exercise, I've lost 75 lbs. since the beginning of February. In that same time frame, through mostly diet, my wife has lost almost 50 lbs. We bought an elyptical trainer from Dick's Sporting Goods. Got it on sale for $750. It's nice-keeps track of distance, speed, calories burned, has magnetic variable resistance (no friction type resistance parts to wear out), has a heart rate monitor, and even has an iPod/walkman port and speakers on the control panel. For us, it was ALOT of money that we could have used for other things, but I was 275 lbs and got winded carrying my son (6 months old at the time) around the house. 

I've been real strict with what I eat, drink VERY little alcohol, NO pop (not even diet), and watch my portions like a hawk, with controlled snacking and the use of a food scale. 

For me, if we have to bug out or bug in and fight for what is ours, I want to be as healthy and fit as possible. If the health care system tanks, I want to minimize my chance of not being healthy. If I have to hike and carry gear for my family, I want to be able to do it. 

I get a physical every July through work and the differences in my numbers from last year to this year are incredible. Blood sugar, cholesterol, resting pulse, lung function-my numbers improved across the board.

I pass this along to hopefully inspire some of you to do the same. You don't need a piece of fancy equipment, but for me it has worked. Just go for a walk every day. Eat wisely. You will add years to your life. 

I'm not trying to preach here-this is just a topic I am passionate about.


----------



## leesa_lk (Sep 7, 2009)

I use following day today activities to increase my physical fitness level.

* Walking
* Jogging
* Swimming
* Gardening


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

No but I should be.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay, I am running tomorrow. Thanks for the kick in the azz. I only need to loose 20 pounds. I used to do all this stuff daily and got out of the habit after my motorcycle accident. It's been down hill since. The last year has been pure lazy.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

UPDATE: down 85 pounds now and still going strong.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> UPDATE: down 85 pounds now and still going strong.


WAY TO GO!!! :congrat:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes. Good job indeed!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Very good job,:congrat: personally I have cleaned up my diet and walk or ride my bike every day.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks, all, for the kind words. I'll mention it again when I crack 100 lbs. I'm down to about 190 now. I'm 33 right now and haven't been this thin since I was 19.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

I ran two miles yesterday... The hills killed me, but I toughed it out. Today is a travel day, no rest for the wicked. Tomorrow though, tomorrow I repeat the run.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

doc66 said:


> I ran two miles yesterday...


This aspect of physical fitness is sorely lacking in our house. While we are in good shape from the type of work we do, ( I trim and remove trees and Becky is a landscape installer ) we both smoke, so endurance is a real problem. We can work all day then come home and work around here till dark but I don't think either one of us could even run 1 mile without collapsing from exhaustion.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My endurance isn't where it needs to be. I run when I can on the elyptical, but I can't just go out and run to any great ammount. My job isn't too physically demanding, but the farm is. 

The thing to remember, any improvement is just that-an improvement. Just look at this as another type of prepping-just preparing your physical self rather than your survival gear/stash/location.

UncleJoe-a lot of the smokers at work have gone to these electronic cigs. You inhale just like a real cigarette; they are filled with a nicotiene liquid that you purchase. It's a step down process, so you buy the juice with progressively less nicotiene until you are free of it. Many lifetime smokers at work have given it up because of these things. Not sure of the brand or where you get them. I'll not mention it again-don't want to preach. I never heard of the things till recently nd I just wanted to pass that info along.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Jason. We've looked into that and it seems that we would need to decide on the lesser of 2 evils. Here is an excerpt from the FDA's website on the subject. So what do you do.  



The FDA’s Division of Pharmaceutical Analysis analyzed the ingredients in a small sample of cartridges from two leading brands of electronic cigarettes. In one sample, the FDA’s analyses detected diethylene glycol, a chemical used in antifreeze that is toxic to humans, and in several other samples, the FDA analyses detected carcinogens, including nitrosamines. These tests indicate that these products contained detectable levels of known carcinogens and toxic chemicals to which users could potentially be exposed.

The FDA has been examining and detaining shipments of e-cigarettes at the border and the products it has examined thus far meet the definition of a combination drug-device product under the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act. The FDA has been challenged regarding its jurisdiction over certain e-cigarettes in a case currently pending in federal district court. The agency is also planning additional activities to address its concerns about these products.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Jeez.. I didn't realize that. Sounds like they're as bad as the cigarettes.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I know this is going to sound ridiculous to non-smokers but we actually enjoy it. Last year we started buying the shredded leaf in bulk and making our own at about .70 a pack. When we saw the new tax coming, we bought 45# over the course of several months. I'm now just beginning my research on growing it and hope to have a crop before the stocks run out next year at this time. 
Everyone has their vice and since we don't do alcohol at all, this is ours, for good or ill.
OK. I'll take my flogging now.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Flogging not required.  Everyone has to have some vice or they will go nuts. Mine is black coffee. I drink WAY too much, with sweet n low, which isn't healty either. If that's the worst you're doing that's fine.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

my vice IS food, which is a difficult 'addiction' since it is also necessary to constantly expose yourself to, and consume, some of it (you can't stop food intake 'cold turkey', not for very long anyways) that coupled with the disability make it SO hard to lose weight... 

I have the world's slowest metabolism... yes, I *am* the human _*sloth*_

:help:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

It's funny you say that, Blob. I really think I'm a carb addict. Even now, being down over 85 lbs and still going strong, if I let myself I'd scarf down a dozen donuts. I can eat a whole can of peanuts and a pound of spaghetti by myself. I used to eat better than half an extra large pizza at a sitting and it honestly gave me a rush, like an endorphin thing. So my solution is to avoid that stuff at all costs. Ive eaten pizza twice since February-once in Feb when we had to work some serious unplanned OT so they fed us, and once in July at my boy's first birthday party.

It's an easy thing to get hooked on. I'm not gonna preach and say you guys gotta knock this off-rather I'm saying I'm right there too. We are all in good company, I guess.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

not a huge carb-intake guy, except potatoes I LOVE them, never done the pure Atkins thing, but am probably closer than most.

if I overeat, it's usually at a buffet (just HAVE to get my $$$ worth) and it is ALWAYS meat, I eat way too much, not often, & I know it's unhealthy... there's nothing like filling up with 5+ lbs of steak/fish/chicken... ANYTHING that at one time had a FACE...

but thanx for the input, non-judgemental groups (like those online) are great

I'm actually in good health for traditional weight-related conditions, but I'm only 25... if my metabolism is this slow now... what about when I'm 35, 45, or more?  I personally have never had a problem with mine or others' weight (surrounded by "hefty" people my whole life) but what many people don't realize is that talking nutrition or other issues with a 'fat' person is more than likely NOT going to educate them further, most heavy people are more than a fair modicum of knowledge on nutrition, exercise, etc etc. from a lifetime of actually living the topics... trust me, just like smokers, there aren't many heavy people thinking they are statistically healthier than their lower-weight counterparts.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to run a metal-shop where I was walking 8hrs straight and I would carry steel by hand (upto 350lbs) around the shop. I had amazing stamina, huge legs / arms, tight ass, firm stomach .. and I could eat 2 large pizza's and wash them down with 4 liters of ice-tea (one litre is about 4 cups - so 16 cups of fluid).

Now I am working at another metal shop, but, my job description has changed and I sit all day in front of a computer just designing the steel only (other job was everything from quote, design, run the machines, polish, package, ship). I have cut out about 90% of the calories that I used to intake .. I excercise in "real-world" mode - but - there is nothing like keeping the heart pumping hard-n-fast - so I ride my bike and walk / hike as often as possible.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Blob, if you like to eat lots, high fiber foods are good for you. When I was your age I had to eat a pizza or a pt of icecream every day to stay at 128#s, now at 49 Weight is a struggle. I joined weight watcher, they have a good sensible eating program, besides that I am a rooster in a hen house there. I didn't make it to the top of the food chain to be an herbavore either, nothing like the insides of a large annimal for me. I am also a recovering cost accountant, when I hit the Pizza Hut Buffet, I need to eat atleast 16 slices and have 3 sodas to get my moneys worth and get a soda to go. Weight Watchers has given me some insite to my dietary habbits and has helped me slowly loose 25#s. There are no bad foods, everything in moderation.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been working out at a gym for 3 years now. Which, with a motorcycle landing on my legs, and 2 spine surgeries, is a remarkable thing to begin with LOL So far in those 3 yrs, I've lost 45lbs and over 12 inches in size. My workout is equal to a 14 mile bike ride.
I want to be able to defend myself and my property in a bad situation. I want to get off a certain medication ( I hate it).
I think it's great that the OP and his wife has done so well.
It's a pity that good health is something that we all seem to take for granted. Boy, if only I knew.........


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Help, I've fallen off the exercise wagon!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude I ate cake last night.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Help, I've fallen off the exercise wagon!


Then you better stay away from Genevieve's avatar.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

:beercheer: Not like i need to. Long day's, little sleep, to much of this and that and not enough of that and this.


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, as a former Marine, I am all about health and fitness.... for me and my whole family. My husband and the older three boys do their own thing and I'm happy enough not keeping up with it. The younger three kids all play sports voraciously (not just organized sports but out in the yard with the neighbor kids). The two oldest girls and I have an actual exercise regimen that I think the third oldest will soon be joining us doing because she is showing so much interest in it. Our routine is this ...

Monday, Wednesday, Friday ~ strength training

Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday ~ jogging, ab workout, stretching

We also cross-train with kickboxing, plyometrics, swimming, hiking w/ packs, martial arts, sports ...


----------



## grehamjones (May 21, 2010)

Physical fitness involves taking on some type of physical activity that you enjoy. You can choose sports, exercise equipment, walking, running, aerobics, weight lifting, dancing, and many other types of physical activities.This is intuitive in regards to endurance and you have to increase mileage or duration each week in order to reach your race goal.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Sure wish someone would invent an exercise program that involves sleeping!


----------



## survivalherbbank (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello Jason, Yes i am improving my health as i do yoga and other exercises regularly. Regarding my health issues i prefer to use natural or survival medicine because they are very beneficial and cause no harm or not having side effects.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

One of our engineers at work keeled over dead over the weekend. He was way overweight, smoked A LOT, drank tons of coffee, and had one prior heart attack. He was 57. We haven't officially heard but everyone speculates his heart just gave out. I've gained a few pounds back on but had recently started running on my elyptical and watching my diet again anyway-now I'm doubly determined to whip myself into the best shape I can. The firefighter training I started this weekend kicked me into overdrive too. Over 50% of firefighter (volunteer and career) line-of-duty deaths are caused by heart attacks.

It's hard to talk about this without sounding preachy, but damn...to wear out at 57? Get up and walk or do SOMETHING...

Ok, I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

A sobering reminder to all of us.

Sorry about your co-worker, Jason.

Let's all take some walks in his memory...for our own sakes as well.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Good for you Jason, It is so important to be physically fit to be able to do all that will be necessary in day to day living when TSHTF. We are so use to our conviences, have you tried to wash the families clothes by hand for instance? What a workout. Nothing will be easy, but if we are not physically fit it will be so much harder.


----------



## ShipAhoy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm 75 pounds over weight and my doctor said I have to start loosing weight or watch my overall health diminish. 

So now that he's put the fear of God into me I'm watching what I eat and my portions. No more donuts, ice cream, cookies, etc. 

I've just started walking too.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Been using the stationary bike to get ready for a backpacking trip the weekend of the 6th of November. Taking the Palm Springs Tram http://(www.pstramway.com/ up to Mt San Jacinto Wilderness area Mt. San Jacinto Thumbnails and spend the weekend with my two grown boys.
Should have some mixed weather up there this time of year.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> Should have some mixed weather up there this time of year.


Yeah, They call that stuff sleet and snow.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm thinking one of my preps should be to cultivate the "emaciated" look...

Nah! I'll just work on fitness and worry about looking starved when the SHTF!


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Jason said:


> My wife and I are both on a major weight loss kick. When I say in a second here how much we've lost, it's not to brag;rather, it's to show that it can be done. There is not a single person on this board who has tried and failed to lose weight more than I have.
> 
> That said, through diet and exercise, I've lost 75 lbs. since the beginning of February. In that same time frame, through mostly diet, my wife has lost almost 50 lbs.


I started to read this topic and got this far and had to reply -

Trés EXCELLENT!!!

Good on you!


----------



## beaster (Oct 6, 2010)

I've always been heavy and have been a smoker for 26yrs(something I'm not proud of, just saying). I've gone through spurts of regular exercise and inactivity. I mountain bike, run on the treadmill, hit the weights, and go through periods where I can afford martial arts training. But as I get older, it's getting tougher to shed the lbs(kilos for those of you north of the border). My biggest problem(aside from smoking) is portion control, especially when working out regularly. I don't seem to have that 'full' switch most people have. I haven't been a soda guy for a long time, except for an occasional glass at parties, I'm a social drinker who's not very social, not into fast food except under the most dire of circumstances. Started working out in earnest back in May, and have been going strong 4-5 morning a week at 5am(what can I say, I am a glutton on so many levels), and I've only lost 10lbs. I feel better, look better, but have gotten discouraged and have fallen off in the last couple weeks. Guess I gotta just stay on the horse and keep rockin. Oh, and I can do 3miles in 30min on the treadmill, so smoking is not an excuse for not trying! Keep up the great work!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

beaster said:


> I've always been heavy and have been a smoker for 26yrs(something I'm not proud of, just saying). I've gone through spurts of regular exercise and inactivity. I mountain bike, run on the treadmill, hit the weights, and go through periods where I can afford martial arts training. But as I get older, it's getting tougher to shed the lbs(kilos for those of you north of the border). My biggest problem(aside from smoking) is portion control, especially when working out regularly. I don't seem to have that 'full' switch most people have. I haven't been a soda guy for a long time, except for an occasional glass at parties, I'm a social drinker who's not very social, not into fast food except under the most dire of circumstances. Started working out in earnest back in May, and have been going strong 4-5 morning a week at 5am(what can I say, I am a glutton on so many levels), and I've only lost 10lbs. I feel better, look better, but have gotten discouraged and have fallen off in the last couple weeks. Guess I gotta just stay on the horse and keep rockin. Oh, and I can do 3miles in 30min on the treadmill, so smoking is not an excuse for not trying! Keep up the great work!


If you're working out with weights you should pay more attention to a tape measure and clothing size than the scales. Many times you gain muscle mass at the same time you're losing fat so the scales might be only telling you half the story. If the size of your clothes are going smaller and you keep tightening up the belt you're doing okay.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

No sugar or white flour in my diet for 2 weeks now, I still need to loose 35#s but am feeling better. I am also taking a multi vitamin, omega3, B12, vit. C, D & E. I am trying to walk 2 miles every day. I was wondering if anyone wanted to start doing situps or pushups with me, I have done any of those for 20 years. My goal is to get to 100 situps, not sure how many pushups. I could probably only do girl kind of those right now.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

No pasta or rice for me, and no more soda... only ice water. So far, the weight is coming off slowly. While you're doing girl pushups and situps, I'm trying to find a girl to do my pushup and situps.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm a girl...guess I should start doing some push-ups, see if I can outdo you guys! lol


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

sailaway said:


> No sugar or white flour in my diet for 2 weeks now, I still need to loose 35#s but am feeling better. I am also taking a multi vitamin, omega3, B12, vit. C, D & E. I am trying to walk 2 miles every day. I was wondering if anyone wanted to start doing situps or pushups with me, I have done any of those for 20 years. My goal is to get to 100 situps, not sure how many pushups. I could probably only do girl kind of those right now.


 the 2 miles you are walking will do more than any amount of sit up you could do, you should maybe walk an extra 2 miles in place pf the push ups.


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been involved with martial arts since 1972 and teaching since 1976. I've seen young hotshots and people in their fifties and sixties work together at their own pace for fitness.

Karate classes are usually paced for young adults, tai chi classes for those too old for 'real' exercise. But both of these 'styles' of exercise paced for your age and fitness needs can be found if you look: karate that is slower paced or allows you to work at your own pace, or tai chi that is a bit faster paced and more interesting for more active folk. If you want a teacher to be interested in a class modified for you, get a gang of your buddies to join at the same time for the class. 6 or 8 people is hard to resist, 

Push-ups are total body workout but your approach must be managed for success. If you can't do any, lean on a wall or the back of a couch to start and to build your strength then move to the arm of the couch etc. I was told 'one good one is better for you than 10 lousy ones' but that is just wrong. I built my push ups total by going to my knees because I just couldn't make the regular ones work. Start where you will have success and the day you do a real one is very satisfying.

Walk before you run, in other words.

Another full body exercise is the superman. Lie on the floor on your stomach and stretch your hands out like superman flying then lift arms and feet (knees straight) into the air and hold. Progress to where your chest and thighs are high in the air. If you can do 10, great. Three sets of ten is excellent. Hold as long as you feel comfy; progression is measure by time holding as well as increased reps.

I teach fighting wth a cane and that also can be a great arm, back and shoulder workout but with rotator cuff warnings.

Sit ups have now been replace by crunchies. Instead of lifting all the way up, your abs get their workout in the first few inches so just getting your shoulder blades off the floor is enough.

*The best tip: a little each day is much more beneficial than a long intensive workout once a week. Instead of 2 hours in the gym twice a week, use your own body weight to exercise or walk briskly every day for 20 - 30 min.*

Drop seconds helpings from your eating style and good luck with the workout. I love where this topic is going,


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Here you go, a great tip!

Buy a wood stove!! We not only saved $1300 on the oil bill each year for the last three years, 

but I just re-stacked half a cord of wood, stacked another full cord and have another cord ready to stack...

Argghhh, muscle ache or what!


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes i am improving my fitness level. Really nice thread. I tried natural supplements named Xenesis T. Its natural product and very much beneficial to keep body fit and strong.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been jogging 5 miles on my elliptical machine on pre-set random inclines 3-4 days out of the week. That's about it. 
I don't drink soda, I don't eat much sweets, it's only whole wheat breads and pastas for me, and I rarely eat red meat.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm getting in shape to fight again. I am always more or less in shape--at least doing weights 6 days a week and some aerobic exercize such as a bike or walking.But now that I am trying to do this serious--man,talk about tired.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

Regular Exercise is the best way to stay healthy.I am regular computer user So,I use jogging,press ups and stretching during morning and take regular sleep to keep me alert and energetic everyday.Moreover, when you do exercise then ,proper amount of diet is also required and intake of protein is must.So,I take various protein shakes after exercise and various fruit juices and eat eggs and salads.I also enjoyed every time when sometimes I go the swimming pool.


----------

